
Marijuana might not be the culprit in adolescent IQ decline - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/01/marijuana-might-not-be-the-culprit-in-adolescent-iq-decline/
======
SFjulie1
IQ raise in prolonged contact of people with higher IQ.

Maybe the culprits since the beginning are the adult being more and more
stupid and having their IQ declining and blaming it on the youth?

Isn't searching for a third part accidental cause to an essential problem
already a proof that IQ decline faster with responsibilities?

